# When I woke up this morning I had a dog named Milo . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

By afternoon, after a horrible time at the vet (presurgical testing), I wound up with this total stranger who smells like a french hooker and *really* appeals to Bailey (who won't stop humping him.

More of my original dog wound up in the garbage can than in my arms. My second worst fear was finally realized. Look at my poor baby.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww...he still looks cute even with short hair. It'll grow back out. When does he go in for surgery?


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Poor Milo!!!! He looks so SAD in that first picture. :Cry: At least he still has all of the beautiful hair on his head and his tail! The rest will grow back.

I'm sure this is on the forum somewhere and I'm just oblivious, but why is he going in for surgery?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Poor baby! He does look sad. Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They wouldn't let me schedule the surgery since I didn't have his innoculation record with me. Of course they never told me to bring it when I spoke to them on the phone. They did the blood work and a heartworm test and they clipped his nails. They were very long and in trying to get one, the vet injured him and he was bleeding. I'm just not sure they have the most experienced vets there so I'm second guessing whether I should still go with them or go back to the vet I used before.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

awwww, poor Milo & mommy....and poor, confused Bailey too!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Geri, I'm amazed at how beautiful Milo looks even shaved down! Seriously, he's still gorgeous to me.
Keep us posted on his progress and I'll be saying prayers..
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Geri, I'm amazed at how beautiful Milo looks even shaved down! Seriously, he's still gorgeous to me.
> Keep us posted on his progress and I'll be saying prayers..
> Carole


Aw thanks. I have to tell you, he's the size of a peanut, but I think he's soooo cute now that I've had a chance to look at the new him for a little while. The good thing, of course, is he should be leaving most of the sticks and stuff out in the yard now.

I really screwed up with both boys. When I had Felix living with me I spend way more time with him than the dogs since he was missing his whole family. I let the boys grooming go for the most part for those couple of months and even though I've tried valiantly to get the mats out, no go. Now that I've done Milo, I'm going to do Bailey as well. Let them both start from scratch and hopefully it will be better the next go round. I feel really guilty about it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow Geri, I don't know if I would have recognized him if you hadn't said it was Milo. He's got the sweetest little face, though, and he's cute as a button.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Your bedding is gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Geri, I think he looks adorable. He is such a tiny thing. What a sweet face. Don't feel bad about his coat. I keep mine in puppy cuts because I know I just can't handle the full coat. He must feel so much better to have the matts off of him. I think you did him a favor by cutting him instead of torturing him to get rid of all of the matts. My sister in law just went through the same thing with one of her labradoodles. She was not happy that the groomer wanted to shave her, but the groomer (who is my groomer and I really like) refused to put her through trying to get the matts out. Sometimes, it just isn't fair to the dog. I am sure it will be much better starting over. And, it grows back


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I think he's adorable too. Such beautiful coloring.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Geri, I think he looks adorable. He is such a tiny thing. What a sweet face. Don't feel bad about his coat. I keep mine in puppy cuts because I know I just can't handle the full coat. He must feel so much better to have the matts off of him. I think you did him a favor by cutting him instead of torturing him to get rid of all of the matts. My sister in law just went through the same thing with one of her labradoodles. She was not happy that the groomer wanted to shave her, but the groomer (who is my groomer and I really like) refused to put her through trying to get the matts out. Sometimes, it just isn't fair to the dog. I am sure it will be much better starting over. And, it grows back


That's exactly what they told me at the groomer's. I didn't want him tortured. It's bad enough I was torturing him for weeks and weeks, trying to overcome the mats. Now that I've faced my biggest fear in terms of their grooming, it's not so terrible. At least she was able to keep his beautiful face and most of his tail. I hope the outcome with Bailey is no worse. I'll be happy to have an easier time keeping him clean (I hope).

Funny, he weighed 11 lbs. before they took off all that hair. There was more of him in the garbage than there was on his body.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Geri, I think Milo is adorable and I'm sure Bailey will be too. I'm sure this is much harder on you than it is the boys. You may be surprised and find you really like a shorter cut (it's definitely easier!)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,

Milo is absolutely gorgeous and the puppy cut doesn't take away from his great looks. I love that they left the hair on his face and tail and I can't believe how much of his color he kept. It's just gorgeous and he actually reminds me of a Yorkie coloring.

I must have missed it, but why is Milo going in for surgery?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

juliav said:


> Geri,
> 
> Milo is absolutely gorgeous and the puppy cut doesn't take away from his great looks. I love that they left the hair on his face and tail and I can't believe how much of his color he kept. It's just gorgeous and he actually reminds me of a Yorkie coloring.
> 
> I must have missed it, but why is Milo going in for surgery?


He reminds me of a yorkie too. He's just going in for his neutering. However he has an undescended testicle so I guess it will be just a little more complex.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

pjewel said:


> He reminds me of a yorkie too. He's just going in for his neutering. However he has an undescended testicle so I guess it will be just a little more complex.


I am glad it's just neutering and nothing is wrong with the boy. Bugsy also had an undescended testicle, which was taking care of during his neutering. Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG the look on his face in the second picture is priceless!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aw, Geri, I know how much this must hurt! Milo had a beautiful coat, but if you just can't keep ahead of all the matting, then there's no point for either one of you. As you say, 'fresh start' for him and if Bailey gets shaved down too,then it will be the same. You wont' feel so stressed out about the grooming. 

Milo's coloring is just beautiful and it really stands out now! I love his head and tail !


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awww Geri....I feel your pain. When the boys' matts became out of control after moving last summer, I flip-flopped back and forth over getting them cut down (not to mention endless sleepless nights imagining how horrible they were going to look!)

After getting them done, I felt such a relief...the grooming session with Harley had turned into torture sessions for the both of us. It really is a shock at first...I cried when I first saw Harley...all that hair on the floor! 

They're both starting to fill in again nicely and I'll decide over the next little while whether I want to start up with the grooming again or keep them in a longish puppy cut. The best thing is that I now feel I have a choice...the pressure I was putting myself under to keep their hair long is gone...which makes for a happier me, and of course...happier dogs! 

P.S. Milo looks adorable and his colours are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute!!! He looks like a little toy, just think of all the adorable little sweaters he can wear now.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> Awww Geri....I feel your pain. When the boys' matts became out of control after moving last summer, I flip-flopped back and forth over getting them cut down (not to mention endless sleepless nights imagining how horrible they were going to look!)
> 
> After getting them done, I felt such a relief...the grooming session with Harley had turned into torture sessions for the both of us. It really is a shock at first...I cried when I first saw Harley...all that hair on the floor!
> 
> ...


It's as if you were speaking my thoughts. I do, on the one hand, feel relief. I've dreaded this day since Milo first started blowing coat and I spent endless hours torturing him as I brushed enough hair off him to knit a new dog. Then his matting was exacerbated by the decision to put him in a belly band. I had two choices, continue to let him mark and have me at a high level of tension all the time as he destroyed my home or put the belly band on him, allowing his mats to multiply at an alarming rate.

Bailey, though I brush him for at least an hour every day, has gotten into the worst part of coat blowing and it's out of control. He loves me enough to sit close and let me work them out one by one, but when it becomes too much he jumps off the sofa and away from the interminable misery.

Shaving them down was my nightmare and now that it's here, it's not that bad. We'll all survive it. I can see already that Milo comes in from the yard *much* cleaner. He's as soft as a cotton ball and he's bounding around like a gazelle. I do have choices now. I'm not sure what I'll decide to do but I/we now have choices.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Milo still is as handsome as ever! He is a gorgeous boy Geri.....and no hair cut will change that! :thumb:

I've been entertaining cutting Quince too....I'm not sure I will....but I have thought about it alot lately. He has those eyebrows though that throw me for a loop. I don't like them cut and yet....he looks wierd with long eyebrows.:decision:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Aww Geri, he is still darling, happy you did not have to cut around the face, he is adorable. Check out that vet, if you feel any doubts. Flynn


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Milo is still as handsome as ever !!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I have to agree Geri, Milo would be cute in a little sweater or jacket now. Can you imagine how good Milo must feel and now you can just pet him instead of having a brush in your hand the whole time!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I think Milo is one of the handsomest dogs ever and I like his cut!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> It's as if you were speaking my thoughts. I do, on the one hand, feel relief. I've dreaded this day since Milo first started blowing coat and I spent endless hours torturing him as I brushed enough hair off him to knit a new dog. Then his matting was exacerbated by the decision to put him in a belly band. I had two choices, continue to let him mark and have me at a high level of tension all the time as he destroyed my home or put the belly band on him, allowing his mats to multiply at an alarming rate.
> 
> Bailey, though I brush him for at least an hour every day, has gotten into the worst part of coat blowing and it's out of control. He loves me enough to sit close and let me work them out one by one, but when it becomes too much he jumps off the sofa and away from the interminable misery.
> 
> Shaving them down was my nightmare and now that it's here, it's not that bad. We'll all survive it. I can see already that Milo comes in from the yard *much* cleaner. He's as soft as a cotton ball and he's bounding around like a gazelle. I do have choices now. I'm not sure what I'll decide to do but I/we now have choices.


Oh I know exactly what you mean....I love, love, love the long coats...but let's face it....it's a HUGE commitment of your time...and add in the belly band factor and your stress level has nowhere to go but up. Not a great place to be with dogs that bring us such joy.

The great thing is the boys' coats have grown quite quickly from that shaved down 'lion' look LOL....and are soooo much easier to care for....at least from what I was going through before. I felt like such a failure when I got them shaved....I mean the HOURS I put into trying to keep their coats, especially Harley whose coat was at least 3 times thicker than Seymour's. I literally spent an entire day last summer just combing the matts out of Harley's paws alone! And as long as I was able to keep on top of it, I was willing to keep going. But after all was said and done it was the best thing for me to do at the time. No regrets now and if their coats become too much of a challenge again..well, at least I've already faced the 'dragon' so to speak!

And I too found that as soon as they were shaved down they ran faster...leaps and bounds... I never knew Harley could run that fast and now he can catch Seymour! The pure joy on his face is priceless....almost as if the weight of his coat was interrupting all the fun! Well...that's how I'm looking at it anyways LOL!

I heartily recommend having Bailey done as well. First off...they'll look the same...then you'll have time off from this level of grooming in order to decide whether you want to grow their coats out again.....ahhhh....time to reflect....yup....you deserve it Geri!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Pat,

I think you hit the nail on the head. I've been feeling like a total failure. Why couldn't I cope? Why couldn't I keep him the way so many other here have? When I went to the vet yesterday and she felt mats on his legs (after I'd spent three hours the night before bathing and dematting him), I hung my head in shame.

I bought him the most beautiful sweater today. I'll try to get some shots of him in it tomorrow. Meanwhile, here he is in all his glory today.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Pat,
> 
> I think you hit the nail on the head. I've been feeling like a total failure. Why couldn't I cope? Why couldn't I keep him the way so many other here have? When I went to the vet yesterday and she felt mats on his legs (after I'd spent three hours the night before bathing and dematting him), I hung my head in shame.
> 
> I bought him the most beautiful sweater today. I'll try to get some shots of him in it tomorrow. Meanwhile, here he is in all his glory today.


He looks adorable Geri! I love the cut, is it the one called the puppy cut, what is the teddy bear clip? I would love to see photos of others who are clipped. I like the look both ways, actually, but think it must be very liberating for Milo to be able to feel the air on his skin!! :-} And he can actually feel your hand!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The puppy cut is fluffier and looks wonderful on them. Milo has the shaved to the skin cut (basically) except for his head and tail. I'll wait to see how it grows in but he does seem to love the freedom and I love him coming in for the first time since I have him, clean.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Geri, I love your bed!! Milo looks cute short...even a little like a yorkie with his coloring


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Jan. I love the bedding too. 

Now I can understand why the girl who found Milo on that Sunday morning told the shelter that he was a yorkie mix. I'm discovering new things about him. I never knew he has easty/westy feet. What a surprise! I also can't quite tell whether his legs are not quite straight or whether it's the choppy hair cut on those front legs. The one thing I can say, he seems so much happier and he sleeps much better at night.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Look at how small he looks compared to Bailey! It's really all hair! When Ricky is wet, he's a puny thing! lol Belly bands only make matting a worse problem, so I certainly don't blame you in the least for having Milo shaved down, Geri. The stress is too much and the dog's and your happiness is not worth sacrificing for a long coat! Is Milo's head hard to care for? It's really nice long like that.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Geri - Milo looks adorable. I also had to shave Lola down because we fought over the mats and I decided I was not interested in having my evenings filled with fighting rather than loving! And I have a great dog walker who takes Lola on excellent long adventures every day, and she can get to be dirty/sandy/mucky a few times a week. So with her short cut, I can give her a belly/leg bath when it is bad, and it is not much of a task. I keep her body short and her legs about 1 1/2" so she doesn't look so scrawny. When the mats are bad - I think we have had 3 blowing coat episodes in her 2 1/2 years - my groomer doesn't like to torture her either. I still send her to the groomer every 5-6 weeks for that fluffy puppy feeling and trimming her face and legs. I think we bond better when she is groomed and fluffy 'cause I just love on her more. I know Milo isn't a lover, but maybe you'll see some behavior change???


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Marj,

Milo is tiny. He was 11 lbs the other day at the vet and that was before half of him wound up in the trash bin. I wonder what he weighs now. I'm planning to take Bailey in on Monday (if possible). He'll look a lot smaller than he does now. I really think he looks like cousin it right at the moment. However, Bailey is a blimp compared to Milo.

Anne,

I'm beginning to love the freedom we both have with Milo's new haircut. He comes in *much* cleaner and he seems so much more relaxed, even in his sleep. As for being a lover, oh Milo is that. My problem is, he's also loves giving french kisses, me, not so much. Never quite sure where that tongue has been last. ound:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

geri

Love Milo's cut-he is a darling boy. Give him a hug and let us know how the surgery went. I keep Rommy cut short-he gets really tight matts. The girls are easier to groom. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Look at how small he looks compared to Bailey! It's really all hair! When Ricky is wet, he's a puny thing! lol Belly bands only make matting a worse problem, so I certainly don't blame you in the least for having Milo shaved down, Geri. The stress is too much and the dog's and your happiness is not worth sacrificing for a long coat! Is Milo's head hard to care for? It's really nice long like that.


Oops, missed part of your post. So far Milo's head is not hard to take care of. I also can't believe how different his top knot is now that I watched the groomer as she did it the other day. I love, love, love having the window that I was able to look through to watch everything she did with him. Because Milo's hair is so fine and so silky, it was difficult to keep in a top knot, adding to his overall scruffiness. Every morning I sit down with him and refresh his look. So far, so good. He still looks like a yorkie though. I feel like I have a new dog.

I tried not to put the belly band on him for a few days and that didn't work. He was back marking as soon as he had a chance. Even with his short hair I can see the impact of the belly band. I now sit quietly and stroke and comb him at least twice a day just to get him used to a better experience so I can keep on top of it before the mats come back. It's now a bonding time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so glad it's working out with the easy grooming. As to the marking.... I am frustrated with Ricky as well lately. He's been peeing on anything left on the floor in the dnstrs. entrance and hallway. My oldest son's knapsack is in the trash after 2 pees on it. We washed it, but the smell never came out. If I leave a bag of groceries on the floor there, he'll mark it. If they get into the dnstrs. bathroom where our washer and dryer are, he'll pee on any laundry left on the floor.  Ticks me right off! We have a gate in the stairs and I guess it's always going to be there. He's marked the curtains in the family room. I mean really!!! ARRRGGGHHH !!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, Milo is going in for his neutering on the 23rd. Some Christmas present! I hope it helps with the marking, but who knows. I really think I made a mistake taking him in then. I'm supposed to go to a Christmas eve party. I'm afraid to leave him alone. We'll see how it works out. I just hope against hope it will curb his marking, and more importantly, his wandering.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Well, Milo is going in for his neutering on the 23rd. Some Christmas present! I hope it helps with the marking, but who knows. I really think I made a mistake taking him in then. I'm supposed to go to a Christmas eve party. I'm afraid to leave him alone. We'll see how it works out. I just hope against hope it will curb his marking, and more importantly, his wandering.


Best wishes Milo!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Geri! IDK if you remember, me, when I first came here you helped me make the decision to get Peanut from Linda... I haven't been here in a while, but I was so surprised to see Milo in his new 'do. He is such a beauty either way!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi, I do remember. How are things going for you? What a cutie Peanut is. I hope you're enjoying your baby as much as I do mine. I must say, Milo's cut is growing on me. He seems so much more comfortable and . . . I don't know if it's coincidental or not, but he hasn't been marking for a couple of weeks now. Shhhhh! I don't want him to hear me.

Here are a few shots of him in all his shaved down glory.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

We're doing good! Your thread made me feel better that I'm not the only one who loses control of mats and then feels very guilty about it! I try to keep Peanut 1-2 inches long but I think I will have to keep on top of 1/2 inch cuts from now on, because his hair is just so cottony that it's such a slippery slope...a few mats, I avoid brushing cuz I know he hates me working on the tanges, then it just gets worse and worse! LOL

How long is Bailey? His hair looks very similar to Peanuts, but holy cow, so long! IDK how you do it!! beautiful babies tho.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Geri, I still can't get over how IDENTICAL Milo and Jersey are in looks! I cut Jersey down last year pretty close after keeping her in full show coat for over 5 years. She has a really easy coat, and almost never mats, but I just needed a break from so much hair to groom with all the dogs here. Her hair also grows REALLY fast, so it comes back in no time.

I also completely understand the 'yorkie' complex. Everyone who meets Jersey ask what kind of yorkie mix she is!!

Milo has the cutest little teddy bear face! Love it!! I bet if we got Jersey and Milo in the same room, we'd have to look twice at who was who!

Hugs,

Farah

www.wyndwardhavanese.com


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Farah, 

Hi, it's been a long time. How are you and the gang? The first time I saw Jersey I couldn't believe how much she and Milo look alike, and they're not from the same parents. Needless to say, I think she's gorgeous, but then again so have her puppies been. Do you have any photos of her with the shorter cut? Is she back in full coat now? 

Someday we must get Jersey and Milo in the same room.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, I just saw the first photo of Jersey on her page at your site, Farah, and she really does look like Milo! Twins! They are beautiful. 

So, Geri.... how was the surgery and recovery?? Or did I miss a thread.... ?


----------

